# Doe that likes to drink urine?



## NCacioppo (Jan 21, 2013)

My open doe likes to drink the fresh urine from my bred does. I do mean fresh, if she's near them when they pee she's got her nose in there drinking it before it hits the ground. Then she makes this face...









Which in ways is hilarious, but then again disgusting! I had intended to breed her so I could milk her but I'm curious as to whether or not this will effect her milk. Seems like I would in turn be drinking pee too.

Can anyone tell me why she would do that?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

My first thought is that she may be a hermaphrodite (sp) - male/female parts. Drinking the urine is definitely a male characteristic especially in rut. And the picture just reminds me of my buck in rut. But maybe someone else on here has another suggestion.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Does do this for their own kids but usually not other does unless she is in heat they will at times act bucky...Has she ever been bred?..might be what Melissa suggested...hermaphrodite or what I call a he/ she lol


----------



## NCacioppo (Jan 21, 2013)

She has kidded 3 times for the previous owner, I even saw her last 3.
I guess she's had triplets every time and only 2 buckling out of the 9. Yet another reason I'd like to breed her at some point. She also has 4 star milk lines. 
I haven't seen any other signs of heat though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The pregnancy hormones in the pee may be doing that to her, haha! No, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah my does do that sometimes. I just tell them their gross. Least they are not as bad as my buck Dante. He would bathe in it if he could.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes the herd queen will do that- maybe letting everyone know how tough she is? :lol:


----------



## NCacioppo (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok that makes sense, I think she is taking over the heard queen role.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to know it's not an issue. Boy if one of my girls started doing that I would have totally freaked out! Just like EEWWWwww... lol.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I like that you got this picture 'in the act'

Flehmening for the camera! Say 'Pees!'


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL, our doe that is trying to take the queen position has gotten close to do that. I havent seen her actually drink it but she will get right down there and smell it. She is way interested in the girls that just had babies. She will also smell the udders and looks like she would try and drink from them if they would let them. Crazy goats.


----------

